#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Firmware v4.1 Família WOM 5000

## Suporte Intelbras

Pessoal, 

Segue a nova firmware da família WOM 5000.

VERSÃO 4.1
Novidades:
* Adicionado a opção de desconectar o Cliente na Wireless


Melhorias:
* Novo servidor de DNS (DNSMASQ)
* Novo arquivo de MIB proprietária


Correções:
* Erro ao inserir uma VLAN ID na WAN/WLAN maior que 128
* Erro nas informações na lista de clientes associados
* Ocultado a opção Senha na interface WEB para o DDNS Intelbras
* DDNS intelbras não estava funcionando corretamente quando o usuário DDNS já estava em uso
* Erro no SNMP em modo AP não informando os dados dos clientes conectados.
* Erro ao conectar-se a uma rede com SSID oculto no site survey alterando o modo de operação para AD-HOC
* Conexão com Cliente WDS ativo em um Mikrotik como AP + WDS com segurança ativada



WOM 5000
https://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/d...versao_4_1.rar

WOM 5000i
https://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/d...versao_4_1.rar

WOM 5000 MiMo
https://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/d...versao_4_1.rar

Abraço
Equipe Intelbras
https://www.intelbras.com.br/suporte-tecnico

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Pessoal, 
> 
> Segue a nova firmware da família WOM 5000.
> 
> VERSÃO 4.1
> Novidades:
> * Adicionado a opção de desconectar o Cliente na Wireless
> 
> 
> ...


Olá pessoal bom dia, To usando o 5.0 BETA 4-2, nas minhas WOM 5000 mimo (To usando ipoll juntamente com a APC-5M-90+) vale apena mudar para essa versão que foi lançada agora ? Ainda pega o ipoll ?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá pessoal bom dia, To usando o 5.0 BETA 4-2, nas minhas WOM 5000 mimo (To usando ipoll juntamente com a APC-5M-90+) vale apena mudar para essa versão que foi lançada agora ? Ainda pega o ipoll ?


Amigo, Bom dia!
A versão de firmware 4.1 não possuí compatibilidade com o TDMA, decidimos não inserir no momento, para podermos efetuar melhorias na mesma. No momento não temos previsão para a firmware com TDMA, porém assim que estiver finalizada, estaremos publicando em nosso site e informando aqui no fórum Under-Linux.

Atenciosamente
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Rsmol

> Amigo, Bom dia!
> A versão de firmware 4.1 não possuí compatibilidade com o TDMA, decidimos não inserir no momento, para podermos efetuar melhorias na mesma. No momento não temos previsão para a firmware com TDMA, porém assim que estiver finalizada, estaremos publicando em nosso site e informando aqui no fórum Under-Linux.
> 
> Atenciosamente
> Equipe Intelbras


 Nosso querido suporte intelbras ? vcs nao acham que estao demorando demais com esse versao pro ipoll funcionar ? 
estou com varias wom mimo aqui querendo usar o protocolo e estao paradas ! dinheiro parado por conta de atrasos de vcs fica dificil .... qaundo será ? deem uma data por favor !

----------


## raumaster

Estou querendo montar um POP com Intelbras, mas sem TDMA fica dificil pq não da pra por muitos clientes num mesmo setor sem começar a ter problema de perda de pacotes e latencia alta, no maximo uns 30! Queria colocar até 45 num setor ou quem sabe uns 60 no maximo. De que adianta Ipoll e termos apenas uma CPE cara, de 600 reais que suporta? Cliente nao paga 600 reais num antena nem f...... Realmente ta demorando muito pra acertarem o Ipoll...

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Essas wom 5000 mimo próximas da torre da um trabalho pra alinhar e conseguir um bom sinal no cpe, na torre e snr em ambos.

Tô batalhando pra ajustar algumas instalações. Inclusive fabricamos alguns suportes pra ajudar no alinhamento superior e inferior.

----------


## juniorbin

Olá pessoal, alguém tem o firmware 5.0 ou algum outro que tenha suporte à TDMA (ipoll) para o WOM 5000i. já tenho o do wom5000 e do wom5000 mimo, só não encontrei para o WOM5000i, e meu fornecedor só passou a vender o I .

Desde já, agradeço a colaboração!

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Prezados, Bom dia.
O firmware 5.0 e os demais derivados com suporte ao TDMA são versões BETA, disponibilizadas somente para teste. Não recomendamos utilizar em campo.
Estamos trabalhando neste firmware para melhor desempenho e não iremos disponibilizar outra versão no site até estar estável. Como informado anteriormente, assim que for lançado, avisaremos aqui no Under-Linux.

Abraço,
Equipe Intelbras
https://www.intelbras.com.br

----------

